
Show HN: A Covid-19 case and testing tracker by state - gboesel
http://virustracking.net/
======
gboesel
I quickly hacked a website together last weekend based on the COVID Tracking
Project data because I wanted to see how much testing was being done and
where.

I think that it's pretty interesting to sort by the columns and browse the
data.

The site's not great on mobile, but I'll be working on that this weekend.

[http://VirusTracking.net](http://VirusTracking.net)

------
grogers
Cool site, but can you fix the numbers for Virginia? Currently shows only 19
confirmed infections, but e.g. on [1] it's 604. Spot checked some other states
and the others look correct.

1\. [https://studylib.net/coronavirus#country-
us](https://studylib.net/coronavirus#country-us)

~~~
gboesel
Yeah, I've seen that Virginia's numbers are strange. I'm just using the data
from the Covid Tracking Project[1], and they seem to be scrubbing the data
pretty well, but for some reason they haven't gotten Virginia's right.

I'm trying to not source the data myself, since they seem to have a good
methodology that they generally follow. I'll ping them and see if that have an
explanation.

Another issue is that I need the historical daily data for Virginia since the
site is showing the time series, so I will have to find that specific
information too.

Thanks for checking out the site, and stay tuned for some improvements to it.

[1] [https://covidtracking.com/](https://covidtracking.com/)

------
l_davis
I really like that you can see the doubling rate.

Would love to be able to drill down by county but that would likely be a PIA
to do as would most likely require finding and integrating lots of different
data sources.

~~~
gboesel
I've got a bunch of improvements that I want to make on the site (mobile
version coming soon!) and once it's looking good, I might try to tackle some
drilled down hyper-local data.

Thanks for the suggestion, I've added it to the list.

------
tgafpc2
Yeah, even corrected for tests/capita, Cuomo/De Blasio have really botched the
situation in New York.

------
fidla
Unfortunately this, just like many others, is inaccurate because it is only
based on reported cases and so far America hasn't tested very many people

~~~
phaemon
Yes, they're only reporting on cases they know about. They're not reporting on
cases they don't know about. Thank you Captain Obvious, once again you save
the day!

~~~
abacadaba
Maybe could make a site that tracks the Bayesian probability of infection
rate? (not 100% sure if I'm using those words right)

------
gboesel
...and I put the wrong URL in the submission. The correct URL is
[http://VirusTracking.net](http://VirusTracking.net)

If a moderator could change the URL that would be great.

~~~
dang
Sure thing. Fixed now.

